

Ask HN: Hiring interns. Tips, recos? - arithmetic

For the first time ever, I'm looking to hire summer interns for my startup. What tips, practices, suggestions would you recommend from the perspective of interviewing interns?
======
meganelacarte
From the perspective of interviewing, it isn't very different than
interviewing regular employees. Our hiring process is pretty similar for
interns as it is for full-time hires. If you have any other specific questions
I'd be happy to chat. You can email me at megan (at) e la carte (dot) com

